# Lake St. Clair question??



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd like to smallmouth fish this lake this coming year and was wondering if I should get a Michigan license and just fish the Michigan side or get the Canadian license and fish the Canada side? Is one side any better fishing than the other or does it really matter?


----------



## FishinFox (Jan 13, 2012)

We went to the Canadian side. There was adequate lodging, decent food, more of a fishing village atmosphere and friendly people. It was not crowded at all. The fishing was very easily accessible and the 4 of us caught our fill of bass, walleye, drum and witnessed lots of perch being taken. They had a funny ordinance about not targeting bass. It was perch season. We fished with tubes and crank baits and released everything anyway. I remember the wind can move your boat fairly rapidly as it is a shallow lake with grassy, sandy bottom. Overall, we enjoyed the trip and the mystique of fishing in Canada. Good luck!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Fox....where did you guys stay?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Try dead sticking tubes with the tube above the wieght. For the wieght we just slid on an egg sinker and tied a bead to the very bottom of the line as a stopper. Use a cheap baitcasting rod made of fiberglass to allow the smallmouth to take the bait and set the hook on itself. Most days this technique will out produce casting your butt off.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Try dead sticking tubes with the tube above the wieght. Most days this technique will out produce casting your butt off.


Probably, but not near as fun IMO. Nothing better than hog smallies on buzz baits, spooks, jerk baits, and screaming spinner baits. That is one of the greatest things about this fishery to me, the shallow smallmouth bite. We always fish both sides because different wind and weather conditions can make for a significant difference in production between the two sides of the lake. Whether you stay on either side, fishing both sides is easy. We find that lodging, restaurants, launches, etc. are more plentiful on the Michigan side but often stay on the Canadian side for quicker access to certain areas. It is an outstanding fishery and an economical multi day fishing trip opportunity because neither side of the lake tries to fleece their fishing guests. Have fun.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Papawsmith, Ur right that reaction strike when burning in the lure is outstanding. My last trip i nailed a 19 incher jerking in a jerkbait very viontly it put all my tube bait bites to shame. but dont get me wrong when there not biteing anything else you cant beat the tube.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

PapawSmith said:


> Probably, but not near as fun IMO. Nothing better than hog smallies on buzz baits, spooks, jerk baits, and screaming spinner baits. That is one of the greatest things about this fishery to me, the shallow smallmouth bite. We always fish both sides because different wind and weather conditions can make for a significant difference in production between the two sides of the lake. Whether you stay on either side, fishing both sides is easy. We find that lodging, restaurants, launches, etc. are more plentiful on the Michigan side but often stay on the Canadian side for quicker access to certain areas. It is an outstanding fishery and an economical multi day fishing trip opportunity because neither side of the lake tries to fleece their fishing guests. Have fun.


I was thinking more along the lines of fishing on a budget. If you fish both sides do you need a Canadian and Michigan license and is there a problem when you cross the border by boat?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

When we want to keep it cheap(wich is every trip anymore) we go to The mile road north of detriot and fish that area. No need to go to canada when going in late april-early july. In fron of the mile roads all the way up to anchor bay are good areas to fish this time of yr. and you dont have to use much gas at all and only buy ur michigan license,when fising this area. To fish canada side you need canadian lisence. Dont know about the border laws just know you do need canadian lisence in canadian waters.......

From columbus its only 3 1/2 hrs away to 9 mile road just google a hotel and get prices we can usually find a decent hotel for 85$ or less per night within a couple miles from the lake. Plenty of fast food places near bye and grocery stores to by cheap food.

Great place to go for fishing on a budget!


----------



## FishinFox (Jan 13, 2012)

We stayed in Mitchell's Bay on the Canadian side. Google and follow the information for lodging. It was a real laid back place and cheap.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

We stayed in Rosedale on US side for June bass season opener a few years ago. Tubes on 1/4 oz jigs caught 1.5 to 5 lbers constantly. Best weekend of fishing I've ever experienced. Throw in a bonus 45" muskie (on a small stick bait), a 12 lb pike, a couple of 20" walleyes and a few eater perch and it was spectacular. We fished 4-12' of water along the mile rds.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats pretty much what we experience up there on all or our trips. I have started to use more cranks though cause i just love that hit when ur ripping in a jerkbait. I think this yr. one our trip up there im going to take one day and stick with nothing but jerks and lipless cranks. LOL just hard to venture away from the tube when they work so darn good up there!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

When I went there, looking for Walleye and caught a 45'' Muskie. They are gigantic in St. Clair, the Walleye and Muskie!lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

My next question is where to stay?. I want somewhere where I don't have to worry about my boat or tackle getting ripped off


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

I work up there frequently and I stay at a Hampton Inn in Roseville, I booked there for $89 and I know you can get better rates by booking in advance. You might even get a better rate if you book in advance for multiple nights, it never hurts to actually call the hotel and ask, all they can do is say no. This particular Hampton is on Gratiot and is only a few miles from Metro Beach where there is a big boat ramp, it sits back off the road and I frequently see nice bass boats parked there. There is also a Hampton Inn and a Holiday Inn Express up at M59 beside the Wal Mart just a few miles further North on 94. 
Personally, I would always lock everything and when I do take tackle with me to fish I always take my rods and tackle in the room with me. Good luck, I usually fish up there a few times every year, I have a customer that lives on the lake and tournament fishes so I get to prefish with him and he always seems to know where the fish are.
Also a heads up on some good grub, The River Rat on S. River Rd has great Perch and lots of good Italian dishes at a fair price, good beer also.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I fish two circuits on LSC.I purchase a Michigan,Ontario and Walpole Island license every year.You do have to call Canadian customs if you plan on fishing(or crossing over)their side of the lake.Believe me,last year they were enforcing that law to the max,especially on LSC and the Detroit River.If they catch you on the Canadian side if you hadn't made the call,they will tow you,and your boat to God knows what dock and charge you a grand.The call takes maybe a minute or two,that's it.As far as bass fishing,which areas are best,really depend on when you're there.In the spring it's hard to beat Anchor Bay,summer I definitely like the Canadian side the best,mainly the open water around the Belle River Hump,and fall I like the Channels,and the St.Clair River the best.If it's just good numbers you're looking for,the Miles Rds. area is very good for 2-3lb.smallies from spring through fall.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

robertj298 said:


> My next question is where to stay?. I want somewhere where I don't have to worry about my boat or tackle getting ripped off


we stayed at the hotel on 9 mile next to the cadilcac dealership, but looking at other options this yr, they have started making this hotel into more of a week to week apartment. which stinks cause its right were we like to fish and everything we need is on the one road on ur way to the 9 mile boat ramp,thats behind the nauticale mile bp.
Ill post what hotel we end up staying at in june and give a review on it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

another option is in the fall when the st.clair river is full of smallies is to camp at algonac state park. I think there are even spots right across m29 on the river. And right infront of the campgrounds is a great place to smallie fish.. And seems we average better fish when hitting the river,but not always the great numbers we encounter in the lake.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

How do you get the Walpole Island license? Can you get it through the internet? Last year I caught some nice muskies in canadian waters just outside of the Walpole Island Reservation line during my week stay on Harsens Island. Planning that trip again for this year.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Lakeside Tackle in Saint Clair Shores,Michigan.Here's what I do;Call them and give them your information,they go over to the Canadian side once a week to purchase each license for whoever orders them.After they get them,they will mail the license directly to you.A credit card is all you need.You need to purchase an Ontario sportsmans card as well as the license.Call Lakeside at 586-777-7003.The Canadian license is available now.


----------



## BUCKEYE FISH (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't mean to step on someone else's thread but people have suggested I ask here as well. Looking for some advice. I would love to go to Lake St. Clair for some smallmouth fishing with my father. I have a 14'6 deep vee with a 25hp mercury. Where could we go and fish safely? I have heard of the area miles rd but don't know much about it. If anyone can give advice or areas to fish it would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
BUCKEYE FISH


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I stay at mitchells bay every year...water way camp...cabins are ok but Roman the owner will tell ya how and where to catch em...I have not had a trip yet with out a grand slam of fish..every year in front of the bouys...6lb smallie, 4 lb walleye, 40 inch muskie, and a 12 inch jumbo perch...believe it or not all caught on a tube..! 

I run a 16 foot mr pike lund with a 60 ..and on calm days i run out to the shipping lanes or close to it..for eyes and monster muskie. on rough days i make the wet ride across mitchells bay and tuck back up into goose lake or just get lost in the wapole...good largemouth and some smallies...

canada side is the best in my mind..but to each his own..


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BUCKEYE FISH said:


> Don't mean to step on someone else's thread but people have suggested I ask here as well. Looking for some advice. I would love to go to Lake St. Clair for some smallmouth fishing with my father. I have a 14'6 deep vee with a 25hp mercury. Where could we go and fish safely? I have heard of the area miles rd but don't know much about it. If anyone can give advice or areas to fish it would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> BUCKEYE FISH


Ur boat will be just fine for the mile roads north of detriot on lake st.clair. We launch out of 9 mile road launch off of i think it 94(or 96 i forget) Just turn right on 9 mile go until you dead end into the boat ramp. From there after you laucnch go out and fish 4-12 fow or deeper if you go late summer early fall. Drag tubes,throw liplesscranks,and jerkbaits and you should do good.... LOL the guys i go up with take 100's of different colored tube baits but always going back to venoms 4'' in avacodo. In the lake we usually use 1/8 or 1/4 oz head. Its pretty easy fishing up there in may-end of june. There will be plenty other boats out there to get a feel for what people are doing. 

If you want some detailed info pm me and i will give you my phone # or pm ur number an ill give your more details. lol to much for me to type, im not a good typer an my two yr old daughter is trying to help me right now and its not really helping lol.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Harbor Hunter for the information. I got the Canadian license last year through the internet but did not know how to get the reservation license. Went last year for the first time on Lake St Clair and went something like 8 for 14 on the Muskies for 4 half days of fishing with 2-47" fish. Looking forward to staying on Harsens Island and doing it again this year.


----------



## msmark (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to go fishing for Muskie's, When would be a good time to go? I went to Anchor bay years ago with a guide and did'nt catch any ( we where casting) I would like to troll with my own boat. And where could you stay for a couple nights where your boat would be safe? Thank You Mark


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I was there during the last week of June last year. Caught Muskies in both candaian water and anchor bay. Best trolling lures for me were the rapala super shad raps. The biggest Musky was caught right in the prop wash trolling and I trolled around 3.5 to 4 mph. It was my first time and Im going back for more this year.


----------

